# Needle Plate Spacer



## n1ukx (Mar 4, 2010)

Is there a specific reason to use the needle plate spacer with the cap frame for the Brother PR600II machine? I have one design that will sew out perfectly without it but sews out askew with it. I just don't want to damge the machine. I don't see how it would but asking the question is easier than repairing it afterward. Thanks


----------



## Lollie Conn (Aug 25, 2008)

No reason that I am aware of, I don't bother to use mine & I am a small business, so I have done plenty of caps! You might be interested to know there is a Yahoo (free) Group Forum specific to this machine, that has a wealth of info directly related. Here's the link: 
PR600-EmbPro_Machines : PR600 & Embroidery Professional Machine Lovers

Hope this helps! Lollie


----------



## imeccentric (May 13, 2007)

Lauri,
You will find that most people who use that machine don't use them at all. Most have ended up with them coming loose and sewing into their designs.


----------



## n1ukx (Mar 4, 2010)

Thanks. That's what I thought but didn't know for sure. Better safe than sorry....Lauri


----------

